
Ask HN: What command line interface do you wish had a graphical user interface? - yanokwa
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;edit?id=11705510 asks the reverse.
======
LeoSolaris
Pipes. It may sound a little odd, but I wish I could automatically pass
results from one GUI program to an unrelated one in that sort of hassle-free
way.

~~~
tdeck
Interestingly RISC OS had something like this, where graphical programs were
composed by dragging and dropping icons representing a document. So for
example, to save a file, you open the menu and see an icon representing that
file. You then drag it into the file manager, a separate program, to tell it
where the file will go.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28software%29#Pipeli...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28software%29#Pipelines_in_GUIs)

------
Jemaclus
I wish PostgreSQL had better GUIs. There are quite a few of them, but none of
them compare to Sequel Pro for MySQL. It's frustrating.

------
e1ven
Honestly, I really wish my terminal/bash had mouse integration..

Every so often I'll be deeply embedded in a command, and want to go back and
edit an earlier part of it. With KB shortcuts I can go to the beginning/end,
or forward/back one 'word' at a time, but sometimes it'd be nice to just say
'put the cursor HERE.'

~~~
clevernickname
It would screw with "TUI" programs but I really wish consoles had split input
and output panes, where the input pane is just a regular text box that
supports standard editing shortcuts.

------
Artlav
Git, without a question. There is the TortoiseGit on Windows which makes Git
USABLE. On *nix there is nothing even remotely as good, unfortunately.

~~~
smt88
SmartGit. It's way, way, way better than Tortoise.

~~~
Artlav
Yeah, it's one of the better ones. It's good enough to do stuff, but still
leaves a feeling of being severely underfeatured wrt Tortoise.

Small things:

-File comparison tool is unusable - the relative floating sides make it impossible to see non-trivial changes.

-No graph view to see branch dependencies

-No exporting a commit from history into a zip file

-No changed line count for quick look at where the significant changes are

-Maybe more, don't remember the all of it

The total on the small things makes it a barely usable tool.

~~~
smt88
> File comparison tool is unusable - the relative floating sides make it
> impossible to see non-trivial changes.

Up and down arrows. They will take you to the next change, regardless of how
small. Start at the top and hit the down arrow until you've reviewed all the
changes.

> No graph view to see branch dependencies

The log does the same thing, just in a different visual format.

> No exporting a commit from history into a zip file

If you mean as a patch, you can do that in the log. Right-click the commit and
select "Format Patch".

If you mean the whole repo at the time of that commit, you just have to do it
manually by switching to that commit and creating the archive yourself. If you
host your code on GitLab, GitHub, or BitBucket, you can just do this through
the GUI of the host. I'm sure there are CLI tools that automate the process as
well.

> No changed line count for quick look at where the significant changes are

This is definitely missing from SmartGit. I review 100% of changes and force
my team to commit as atomically as possible, so this wouldn't be helpful for
me.

~~~
Artlav
> Up and down arrows. They will take you to the next change, regardless of how
> small.

I meant the whole idea of relatively floating comparison - you can't see the
size of the change, just jump over it since the text on both sides is
continuous. If the lines are added, then there should be a gap on the opposite
size, with _fixed_ text-to-text relation.

That, or it's a peculiarity of my perception.

------
twotavol
ffmpeg

I want to be able to do some basic stuff quickly without having to search for
what I need to copy and paste into the CLI or read a bunch of docs. The gui
should make things like converting between formats, cropping, stitching, etc
straightforward.

------
stevekemp
I'm toying with the idea of writing a GUI on top of my console-based mail-
client. This would be interesting to experiment with, because I'd probably
decouple the UI from the back-end, allowing others to experiment with unusual
layouts and options.

The downside is that GUI stuff is hard to do right, and I'm not really sure I
could force myself to complete the job. I just don't like any of the existing
(linux) mail-clients.

------
crispytx
I run cPanel (Graphical User Interface Linux Server Administration) on my
Virtual Private Server and just love it. It makes things so much easier. I can
just focus on programming, and not system administration. So to answer your
question: I wish every hosting option had something like cPanel!

------
hammock
Amazon Echo

